# Hungry? Help yourself...



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

he also have a good nose to sniff from far away!!Did he gave you a "face" ? like What chicken?


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Funny....Our Toro is like that. As much as we try, they are smarter than us.


----------



## Lil_Burke (Aug 14, 2010)

Yes, he knows he's not allowed to counter surf. He always puts on the guilty face but secretly I think he's proud of himself. He does this grunting thing when he's happy or excited, like when we have a treat for him or are scratching his ears. He let out a big grunt after he ate the chicken (kinda sounds like "Mmmmm.") so I think he was happy.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Asia did the same thing to me last year. Caught her gulping and then licking her chops with one nice large raw chicken breast missing from the plate. Strange thing is that I was standing right there and didn't notice her slipping it off of the plate. They are sneaky creatures ha ha. Since then I push everything way back on the counters.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

My Toby is BRAZEN--he will get on his back legs and try to help me prepare food! Thank goodness we have a two tiered bar counter where I end up keeping food away from him. Nothing is sacred--K cups, whole unopened cans of honey roasted almonds (which he opened and ate in a matter of seconds while I was in the adjacent room), peanut butter in the jar, cell phones, oatmeal canisters, empty vitamin bottles--really anything, so we are extra careful with things left out because we never know what will interest him.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Jake was able to open our refrigerator door. We came home one evening to the entire contents of the fridge strewed around the house. He opened containers & cleaned them out, ate a couple of chicken quarters & a turkey! He looked like he would bust. The next day, I bought a baby lock for it. I put a sign on the back door that read "Did you lock the fridge?".

God, I miss that boy!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Maddie'sMom2011 said:


> Jake was able to open our refrigerator door. We came home one evening to the entire contents of the fridge strewed around the house. He opened containers & cleaned them out, ate a couple of chicken quarters & a turkey! He looked like he would bust. The next day, I bought a baby lock for it. I put a sign on the back door that read "Did you lock the fridge?".
> 
> God, I miss that boy!


Wow, Jake was very smart and very determined!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh yes he was. Many years ago, when we came to look at this house we couldn't figure out how the back gate worked (people still can't) so we went to the front door. Jake was here 12 hours & had figured out how to open it. My mother-in-law called me at work, her sister-in-law had found him down the street. He was fine & returned home.I put a lock on that gate as well. He constantly checked it. Even leading up to his final days with us. He was a real problem solver & one hell of a dog!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

My Ollie was the queen of grab and gulp. She once snagged half of a filet mignon roast off the kitchen counter.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Maddie'sMom2011 said:


> Oh yes he was. Many years ago, when we came to look at this house we couldn't figure out how the back gate worked (people still can't) so we went to the front door. Jake was here 12 hours & had figured out how to open it. My mother-in-law called me at work, her sister-in-law had found him down the street. He was fine & returned home.I put a lock on that gate as well. He constantly checked it. Even leading up to his final days with us. He was a real problem solver & one hell of a dog!


Jake was so smart. You must miss him a lot.


----------

